# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  jetAudio Plus VX

## tancja

*Название:*jetAudio Plus VX
*Версия:*8.0.2
*Разработчик:*COWON
*Сайт:* www.cowonamerica.com 
*Дата выпуска:*15 января 2010
*Платформа:*Windows 98/Me/2000/XP/Vista/7
*Язык интерфейса:*русский
*Лекарство:*есть 
*Размер*35.36 MB (37077843 Bytes)

*Системные требования:* 
•  Pentium 800 MHz или более быстрый CPU
•  256MB of RAM (512MB или больше рекомендуется)
•  97 MB на жестком диске
*ОС:* Windows 98/Me/2000/XP/Vista
Звуковая карта, колонки или наушники
Микрофон (Опция)
Соединение с Интернет (Опция)
*Необходимые компоненты системы:*
DirectX 8 or higher version
QuickTime 4 or higher version (для воспроизведения QuickTime файлов)

*Описание:*
•  JetAudio — это универсальный проигрыватель музыкальных и видео файлов, риппер, конвертер и т.д., в общем, все в одном комплекте. Программа поддерживает практически все музыкальный форматы, умеет проигрывать MP3, MP2, WAV, MID, REAL AUDIO/VIDEO, S3M, MOD, MPG, AVI, MOV, Video/Audio CD, RealPlayer G2 и некоторые другие форматы мультимедийных файлов. Позволяет записывать аудио компакт-диски или копировать их содержимое на жесткий диск ПК. Есть возможность накладывать на композиции различные эффекты, поддерживается синхронизация для караоке, имеется эквалайзер, конвертер форматов, редактор тэгов, кроссфейдинг, субтитры и т.д.
*Внимание:* обязательно включите DXVA(нужно для аппаратного сглаживания) (DirectX Video Acceleration)в настройка DirectShow, а также для 7,Vista выбирите EVR рендер, для XP -VMR 9 рендер 

*Особенности:*
•  поддержка плагинов визуализации;
•  поддержка плагинов визуализации Winamp 2x;
•  поддержка плагинов визуализации Sonique;
•  есть возможность конвертирования популярных аудио и видео форматов;
•  возможность создать свою интернет радиостанцию;
•  поддержка скинов;
•  встроенные кодеки популярных форматов мультимедийных файлов;
•  поддержка X-SURROUND (Дополнительное окружение для многоканальных систем).
•  поддержка 7.1 звука.
Что Нового в jetAudio 8.0.2:
- Можно изменять список файлов при конвертировании видео.
- Добавлен FLAC декодировании встроенного DirectShow аудио-декодера (для видео с FLAC)
- Исправлено отображение субтитров для некоторых MKV/ASS субтитров
- Исправлены иконки в конвертере видео в диалоговом окне
- Исправлены другие мелкие ошибки
*•  Установка:*
1.Запускаем patch.exe
2.Запускаем JAD8002_PLUS_VX_u.exe
!НЕ ЗАПУСКАЕМ ПРОИГРОВАТЕЛЬ!
3.Запускаем SetupRUS_lang_pack_for 8.exe - (русский языковой пакет)
4.Запускаем плеер и радуемся.
P.S.Если у Вас установлена предыдущая плюс версия, то необходимо
выполнить процедуру установки начиная с пункта 2)
*turbo.to:* jetAudio8.0.2.Plus.rar

----------


## tancja

*Оригинальное название:* Cowon JetAudio 8.0.4.1000 Retail Plus VX
*Операционная система:* Windows 98/ME/NT4/2000/XP/2003/Vista/7
*Год:* 2010
*Лекарство:* присутствует
*Адрес официального сайта:* www.jetaudio.com
*Язык (интерфейса):*  Руссификатор

*Описание:* jetAudio - популярный проигрыватель мультимедиа файлов. Программа поддерживает огромное число форматов, включая WAV, MP3, OGG, WMA, MPG, AVI, WMV, MIDI, RM и множество других. При помощи этой программы можно не только слушать и смотреть медиа-файлы, а также накладывать звуковые эффекты, изменять скорость просмотра видео, оцифровывать аудио диски, преобразовывать файлы из одного формата в другой и многое другое. Разработкой данной программы занимается компания COWON известная в первую очередь своими «железными» аудио-плеерами. Такой функциональности, как у бесплатной версии плеера jetAudio подчас не бывает и у платных проигрывателей. Кроме всех своих функций, данный плеер обладает очень симпатичным и удобным интерфейсом, а также поддерживает работу с субтитрами и Flash-плеерами.

*Основные возможности и Особенности Plus VX:*
» Поддержка всех популярных аудио-видео форматов
» Запись музыки на CD диски
» Применение различных аудио-эффектов
» Управление скоростью проигрывания
» Встроенный эквалайзер
» Конвертация файлов между форматами
» Встроенные плагины визуализации
» Встроенный редактор ID3 тегов для MP3, OGG и WMA
» Синхронизация лирики для функции караоке
» Возможность просмотра DVD фильмов
» Возможность смены скинов интерфейса
» Конвертация видео-файлов в различные форматы
» Функции кодирования MP3/MP3Pro файлов
» Дополнительные аудио-эффекты (BBE и BBE ViVA)
» Расширенные звуковые функции (32-бит, DRC и Dynamic Limiter)
» Расширенные функции записи (обнаружение тишины, эквалайзер, Low/High/Band Pass фильтры)
» Дополнительные специальные инструменты (Audio Trimmer, Audio Mixing Recorder)

*turbo.to:* Cowon JetAudio v8.0.4.1000 Retail Plus VX.rar

----------

